# Chatten im eigenen Netzwerk



## 1234fire (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ihr mich auslacht. Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man sich Textnachrichten im eigenen Netzwerk hin und her schicken kann, also ähnlich einem Messenger?

Gruß
Katja


----------



## ©yberfish (21. April 2007)

Wieso sollte man dich deswegen auslachen?
Borgchat, damit kann man im Netzwerk chatten, die Computer im Netzwerk werden dir auch angezeigt und man kann ganz einfach Dateien untereinander verschicken.


----------

